# looking for a job



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi, my names Will Ashby, I've been working on boats for 5 years now, doing electronics installs,wood work, and general repairs for my Dad.Its time for me to move on to bigger things so I'm looking for a job in the marine field, anyone with leads or anything, please post here. 

Thanks


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you have any test equipment? How long have you been working in the electronics field?


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

2 years, i only have a voltmeter


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

btt


----------

